# Specialized SX Trail 2005 GESTOHLEN !!!



## ChrisCross87 (16. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

mir wurde letzte Woche mein SX Trail 2005 aus meinem Keller in Nürnberg / Sündersbühl geklaut..so ein Scheiß!
Das aufgeschnittene Schloss lag noch daneben.

Besondere Merkmale:


Gabel: 2011er Rock Shoxx Domain RC
Umbau auf 241er Dämpfer mit Custom Shuttle
schwarze Schwinge
Rahmennummer: PD5D3576
Bis auf die Griffe und den Lenker war das der Originalzustand.
Wäre cool, wenn Ihr Augen und Ohren offen halten könnte.
Falls jemand in Nürnberg und Umgebung zufällig dieses Bike sieht, der solle sich bitte bei mir melden bzw. gleich die Cops anrufen. 

Merci und Ride on (ohne mich )
LG ChrisCross


----------



## pndrev (16. Januar 2013)

Direkt aus dem Keller ist übel. Bin zwar in Fürth unterwegs, aber ich werde die Augen offen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixed (21. Januar 2013)

Hej,

ist ja eine üble Geschichte! 
Meine Augen hast Du, ich guck mit.

Viel Glück


----------



## paranoid-1 (24. Januar 2013)

Alter is ja krass...bin zwar im Raum schwandorf unterwegs und da wird auch ned sein abermals kann nie wissen...isch gucke...und viel Glück...


----------

